# Dale, to keep it off other threads.



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Alll this over a fishing net your "friend" told my friend to keep because you are "too cheap", his exact words at Spring Lake while you gathered fish without legally buying a pass by USING little girls. Then YOU called me out HERE on an unrelated forum when I wasn't even there, does make you feel good Dale? Really Dale????? Yes, I remember before the archiving started and then the blatant disregard for other long time posters til no one is left hardly. Too bad those this road to that road info is still available in the archives, that's not helping, that is plain and simple stupidity at the highest level and Admin can do nothing about it. Locals in others states have reached out to me over such posts finding it unbelievably foolish in a public forum and have responded as such here recently. Be well, take care good snoozing, sitting around the shiny box with letters and numbers and hope your foot feels better soon so you can actually get up and look for something other than another useless internet forum argument. Keep those bathrooms clean if the school still lets you around kids as a janitor.


----------



## newbuck (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey All,
I’ve hunted b-4 west of Escanaba. Found some blacks,
but the fishing was better. I saw that this winter
the area around XXXX had some 80 inches of snow.
If I was retired I’d be up there because usually alot of snow means alot of morels.Southwest of XXX on
xx turn right onto USFSxxxthen an immediate right
on Co.HWY xxx,go about 3/4 mile north you’ll see a
two track road going into the woods. Drive all the way back to a big clearing where the road makes a bend. Hunt all around back in those woods.
I am sure those folks up there enjoy this valuable information available for all to see, just soooo un cool dude!


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

I know you aren't stupid just ignorant and that can be cured. The time I went fishing I took a girl that I had baby sitted since she was an infant and still know her to this day. She took a friend to fish with her. I didn't need a pass to fish that day because I didn't fish. All of the fish that the two girl's caught that day went to their families. You just start blurting out things on this website out of your own ignorance. The only reason people quit posting here was because they didn't want you to start posting things about them. I can't believe you are such a whining cry baby. Get over that ego and that chip on your shoulder before it destroys you. I realise now it was you in the past that drove me to change my handle from my real name to Postman and so on. I didn't know then but I do know now who drives people away from this site.So now you have succeded in driving me away permanantly. I won't post here again. May God bless and forgive you.


----------

